# How many languages do you speak?



## user0002 (Dec 13, 2010)

As we all know, the world has been split into different languages since the Tower of Babel debacle, my question to you is how many languages do you speak or understand passably/adequately? So that you can communicate with others, watch programs and read newspapers, magazines in that language? 

I can speak two, my native language Finnish and English (which I learned at school). Despite having studied it at school for ~6 years because it was compulsory, I never learned Swedish, which has a status of an official language here with


----------



## jarejare3 (Dec 13, 2010)

Do yourself a favour and learn jap. Its usefull so you dont have to wait for uncertain translation of totally good game those goddammit publishers don't localize.
For me malay and english( learning jap and arabic).


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 13, 2010)

I can speak two languages english and tagalog


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 13, 2010)

I try to know enough of a language to:
Exchange pleasantries (please, thank you, etc)
hail a cab,
solicit a prostitute,
start a bar fight,
and find a hospital.

Is you consider this to be "speaking" a language, then my answer is more than five. 

But since I suspect you mean a little more than that, the answer is only two.
(English, Spanish)


----------



## Sterling (Dec 13, 2010)

Zero. I only have enough knowledge of English to get by.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Dec 13, 2010)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> Zero. I only have enough knowledge of English to get by.



Characters with an intelligence of 3 or less can still communicate using grunts and gestures

~Dungeons and Dragons, Player's Handbook


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 13, 2010)

I can understand Spanish perfectly because I was born in Mexico and lived there for six years. I can also speak it and write it, but not as well as I do with English. I took three years of French in high school (my grades were good), so I can speak it communicate in it fairly well. I'm hoping to become more fluent in French and to learn Japanese.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 13, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Argentum Vir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


D&D must not factor Charisma into the equation.


----------



## Quanno (Dec 13, 2010)

I speak Dutch, my native language.
English (learned it when I was a kid)
German and French, although I hate these...

But yeah, Holland is known for speaking these languages mostly


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 13, 2010)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> Vulpes Abnocto said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop talking in DnD its freaky


----------



## Sterling (Dec 13, 2010)

Vigilante said:
			
		

> Argentum Vir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm not even sure that Charisma is even in D&D. I was actually referencing Fallout.


----------



## DeMoN (Dec 13, 2010)

Define "adequately." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I speak English and Mandarin, but I took three years of French in high school.


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Dec 13, 2010)

I can speak English, Japanese and French. I used to be able to speak Italian, but lost the majority of that language growing up. I can still speak a lot of it, but not enough to call myself fluent. I did however have a conversation with raulpica in Italian, so I'm... decent in it.


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 13, 2010)

English and Caribbean Dialect, some Spanish tooo!


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 13, 2010)

Just two. English and Filipino. Though according to Facebook, there is Amercan English and British English, which are both 99% the same language, only with an accent problem. Oh, and curiously, I take better to English then my mother tongue.


----------



## Kickstarts (Dec 13, 2010)

I speak Vietnamese, Chinese, French, and English. I'm trying to learn Japanese too.


----------



## Jasper07 (Dec 13, 2010)

I speak English, Dutch (and Belgiumish?), German, a tiny bit French, and I can translate Latin. Not that that comes in handy. 
I also tried simplified Chinese and Japanese once, but that didn't work out so well.


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Dec 13, 2010)

Korean as my first, English a second. Also picked up some garbled Arabic from playing too much Battlefield 2 back in the day. Three?


----------



## user0002 (Dec 13, 2010)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> Define "adequately."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



By adequate I mean that you can understand reasonably well what others say (and have a conversation about most things because you know the vocabulary), understand what is says in a newspaper, and that you can express past, current and future events and actions, and in general communicate without (too much) interruption. I'm not saying one would have to know all kinds of slang words or dialectic nuances, but a general grasp of the language. I hope this makes it clearer.


----------



## mameks (Dec 13, 2010)

Native English (English English, not Australian or American or w/e 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Been learning French since I was 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 6/8 So I'm...OK at it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Learning Spanish at school...OKish at it...but it's confusingly similar to French & Italian 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And obviously, Italian. I can read it, and understand it aurally, but forming sentences...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh, and if dead languages are allowed, then Latin as well, to (I)GCSE level


----------



## Law (Dec 13, 2010)

Argentum Vir said:
			
		

> Vigilante said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm pretty sure it's Int based in Fallout, too. Charisma just factors in to how easy it is to convince somebody of something.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Dec 13, 2010)

English, Filipino, and A LITTLE French.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Dec 13, 2010)

Vulpes Abnocto said:
			
		

> Argentum Vir said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If all else fails, speak Troll. Who can resist a torrent of "Herp Derp Durr" right?


----------



## CamulaHikari (Dec 13, 2010)

Dutch and English mainly. Dutch since it's my home language and English since I practically grew up with it, with most things being in English nowadays
My german is at a level I would survive living in Germany. Also because I live near the German border. But I suck at writing tests 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and since those are the main tests at school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And a bit basic French, like 2-3 years at school.


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 13, 2010)

English (my native language) fluent Mandarin (can only speak, can't read or write) and I'm extremely fluent in the little bit of French that I know.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Dec 13, 2010)

Malay and English for my language.


----------



## lolzed (Dec 13, 2010)

I speak 2.

But I know three(technically 4)

English,Tagalog,Mandarin,and Fookien.

I don't speak much Chinese,in fact,I'm not that good(at all.)


----------



## SuperMarioMaster (Dec 13, 2010)

Just one. I speak-a the simple English.


----------



## scrtmstr (Dec 13, 2010)

Dutch, native language
English, learned it when I was a little kid and is fluent right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and I can speak German fairly well, and French is kinda hard but I'll get there.
I'm going to take up Italian classes though, since I've got an exchange project in Italy.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (Dec 13, 2010)

English, Tagalog, Japanese, Korean, Mandarin, Cantonese, Fookien, French, Italian, Arabic, Spanish, Thai

Local dialect

Pangasinan, Ilocano


Yes, I do speak those languange. It's my job as a representative of Nokia


----------



## Deleted User (Dec 13, 2010)

{{}}


----------



## Waynes1987 (Dec 13, 2010)

I speak english, I can sign, and im quite partial to the language of Bullshit too.


----------



## The Catboy (Dec 13, 2010)

I only know English. That's it.
Well I do know how to fail at French.


----------



## monkat (Dec 13, 2010)

English
French
Spanish

...I'm in the process of teaching myself Russian, but I'm nowhere *NEAR* "adequate" yet.


----------



## DsHacker14 (Dec 13, 2010)

Spanish (first language), English, and I want to learn Japanese. :3
Since French, Italian, and portuguese are similiar to spanish, I can try understand some when I read it.


----------



## 431unknown (Dec 13, 2010)

I used to be pretty good at speaking French right out of high school but as the years went by I seem to have forgotten more and more. I suppose if I took a refresher course it would probably come back too me.


----------



## Waynes1987 (Dec 13, 2010)

Fuck i even fail at english most of the time, I can barely speak one LOL


----------



## NintyNerd96 (Dec 13, 2010)

Waynes1987 said:
			
		

> Fuck i even fail at english most of the time, I can barely speak one LOL



OMFG you must be my long lost brother xD

Yeah, I fail at english too, I am the only person I know to forget how to write letters sometimes xD 

Though I have to admit, 'V' is a tricky letter to 'spell' xD


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 13, 2010)

I speak less than half of one and less than 1/10 of another.


Combined, I speak about 2/5 of a language.


----------



## Mesiskope (Dec 13, 2010)

Dos


----------



## tijntje_7 (Dec 13, 2010)

Two.
Guess what languages they are 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Good luck.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 13, 2010)

I only speak one language. English.
I'm learning French (school) but I'm not very good at it.


----------



## EpicJungle (Dec 13, 2010)

English and Filipino...

I'm getting better at French though...


----------



## SoraKeyofFate (Dec 13, 2010)

4
English, British, French, Quebec French
xD


----------



## Eerpow (Dec 13, 2010)

Three, Swedish, Spanish, English (all fluently) and I'm studying French.
Hopefully I will start learning Japanese soon.


----------



## Westside (Dec 13, 2010)

SoraKeyofFate said:
			
		

> 4
> English, British, French, *Quebec French*
> xD


Lol, tabarnac! esti! câlice!
You say you also speak French, I'm guessing the one from France?  Are you originally from France?


----------



## mp2609 (Dec 13, 2010)

I noticed that a lot of Dutch people speak English very well. Why is this? Do you guys learn it form an early age?


----------



## Twiffles (Dec 13, 2010)

Five. English, Spanish, Swedish, Japanese, Korean.
Technically I know six, but I pretend I never learned it because I despise it.


----------



## Matthew (Dec 13, 2010)

I natively speak English (obviously), I speak French badly and I am 'supposedly' learning Spanish :|


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 13, 2010)

mp2609 said:
			
		

> I noticed that a lot of Dutch people speak English very well. Why is this? Do you guys learn it form an early age?


Even though I'm not dutch, I know that that is true. When I went there most people spoke english and a lot of the school kids were reasonable fluent.
I can speak english fluently, then like ten words in Urdu, Spanish, French, Dutch, German, Gailic (Is that how you spell it?) and Jappanese.
I'm learning C, Cocoa and Cocoa Touch at the moment and can understand a little of all of those.

EDIT: I also know a little elvish, Navi and a few bits of made up languages.
Though google translate make more sense than me 90% of the time.


----------



## Megane (Dec 13, 2010)

Westside said:
			
		

> SoraKeyofFate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol Quebecers accent is way much more than 3 ''sacres'' 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

ONTOPIC :  I speak French, English and a little bit of Chinese(Mandarin)
So I can communicate with the majority of the earth population


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 13, 2010)

Just one right now eventually Ill be able to speak German fluently and possibly go to a german university.


----------



## mameks (Dec 13, 2010)

mp2609 said:
			
		

> I noticed that a lot of Dutch people speak English very well. Why is this? Do you guys learn it form an early age?


Apparently it's because Dutch is seriously confusing. :3


----------



## Ethevion (Dec 13, 2010)

English and Chaldean


----------



## Slyakin (Dec 13, 2010)

Four, surprisingly.

English, French, Urdu, and Arabic.


----------



## Tokyo Jihen (Dec 13, 2010)

English. Then some Spanish. I know enough to survive, but not much more than that. 
So just one.


----------



## tajio (Dec 13, 2010)

1. English (first)
2. Bengali (second)
3. Indian
4. Arabic
5. Japanese (random phrases, and I can read hiragana + katakana a bit...)
6. Spanish (Been studying spanish for 3 years in school 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 13, 2010)

SoraKeyofFate said:
			
		

> 4
> English, British, French, Quebec French
> xD


...
How do you speak British?


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 13, 2010)

'Ello 'ello!

That's how.


----------



## ThePowerOutage (Dec 13, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> SoraKeyofFate said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ay up lake, ars tha doin cocka? 
Well that's Barnsley...


----------



## Depravo (Dec 13, 2010)

I speak slightly less than one.


----------



## Pyrmon (Dec 13, 2010)

All what SoraKeyofFate can speak, minus British and plus a bit of Spanish and Arabic.
Demonstration:
French: Je n'ai pas d'amis.
Arabic: Salam waleykoom
Spanish: Mi amigos es un hiro de puta
Quebec French: Calice de tabarnak, j'ai envi d'une osti de grosse poutine drette la, batard


----------



## Harumy (Dec 13, 2010)

Just two  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Portuguese and English


----------



## Goli (Dec 13, 2010)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> All that SoulSnatcher can speak, minus British and plus a bit of Spanish and Arabic.
> Demonstration:
> French: Je n'ai pas d'amis.
> Arabic: Salam waleykoom
> ...


Fixed your first sentence and the Spanish bit.
I'm fluent in English and Spanish, I learned German for a year but I didn't really like it so I quit it. I'm currently learning Japanese and know a bit of Portuguese, French and Latin. I should get back to studying Latin... *stares at book from a distance*


----------



## BORTZ (Dec 13, 2010)

English. Thats all.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 13, 2010)

tajio said:
			
		

> 1. English (first)
> 2. Bengali (second)
> 3. *Hindi*
> 4. Arabic
> ...



fix'd and wtf Bengali is confusing as hell.


----------



## Porygon-X (Dec 13, 2010)

1. Chinese (Canto). However, I understand Mandarin completely. Can't speak it though
2. English!
3. French (barely)


----------



## Sheimi (Dec 14, 2010)

1. English
2. Japanese

Thats all I can speak


----------



## Didu50 (Dec 14, 2010)

English and Chinese. Not Cantonese XD


----------



## CarbonX13 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Fluent in:*
English
Mandarin Chinese
Taiwanese Hokkien (dialect of Min Chinese)

*Understand some of:*
Canadian French
Cantonese Chinese

*Know a bit of:*
Japanese

*And a very small chunk of:*
Korean


----------



## Narayan (Dec 14, 2010)

three,
tagalog(filipino)
bisaya(local dialect)
english

and i'm trying to learn japanese


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 14, 2010)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> All what SoraKeyofFate can speak, minus British and plus a bit of Spanish and Arabic.
> Demonstration:
> French: Je n'ai pas d'amis.
> Arabic: Salam waleykoom
> ...



Lmao.

"_Je n'ai pas d'amis_"
(For those of you who can't speak French it means "I have no friends")


----------



## monkat (Dec 14, 2010)

pyrmon24 said:
			
		

> Quebec French: Calice de tabarnak, j'ai envi d'une osti de grosse poutine drette la, batard



hahahaha!

That's awesome.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 15, 2010)

I'm fluent in English, and with other languages it varies between quite good right down to read without understanding or just knowing a few words.

French
German
Russian
Swahili
Spanish
Italian
Turkish
Forgotten most of the Bengali I once knew.


----------



## Langin (Dec 15, 2010)

4 languages.

Dutch
English
German
French

From good to bad.

Small bits of:

-Japanese
-Spanish


----------



## FAST6191 (Dec 15, 2010)

I am never quite sure how to answer this- Mr Abnocto provides a similar answer to what it actually sits at for me. I can do a decent version of "learn enough in 48 hours to annoy those that moved somewhere and are actually trying to learn the language" too- that seems to be a side effect of my not actually thinking in any one language or any at all for that matter (language is just a workable method by which to communicate a concept/idea).

To this end I personally find languages a bit like toys- great fun to mess around with and pull apart/compare to others/figure out what came before/where it came from/what was (ab)used to generate it and I will frequently seek to enhance skills that allow me to do that but when it comes down to it there is real work to be done leaving it to the for want of a better phrase lucky few that get to play all day. Such a statement with minor wording changes probably provides the basis for my thoughts on religion too (from what I have seen the developments of language owes/can blame religion for a lot of things).

On the flip side I also treat them a bit like disciplines in science and tech- you need not master it but it helps to know a bit about everything. On that subject- science and tech, if there ever was a universal language it would be that although as such things are ultimately a manifestation of physics that is not that surprising when I think about it.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 15, 2010)

I suppose if we count languages I speak even one word of, then Japanese, Chinese, probably Urdu and Twi as well.

I'll update if any more come to mind.


----------



## Sephi (Dec 15, 2010)

English

Learned a bit of Spanish in school, forgotten the tiny bit of Italian and French I learned.

And I know a handful Japanese phrases and random words. Might go back to learning that along with whatever alphabet I was learning at the time.


----------



## Rogue Trader (Dec 15, 2010)

English, French and Spanish.

I suppose Ulster-Scots too....but let's not get started on that ridiculous excuse for a language.


----------



## toguro_max (Dec 15, 2010)

In a way i can keep a dialog? Two: Portuguese (brazilian, native) and English.
I also know a little bit of japanese, but i'm waaaay behind i should be...
I can also communicate a little with hearing impaled people, if that counts...


----------



## Maz7006 (Dec 15, 2010)

Arabic and English.


----------



## metamaster (Dec 15, 2010)

I know English, French and Romanian. The last being the easiest since you don't need to articulate as much. I'm also learning Spanish at school, but I can't really say that I know the language (although I understand a lot of it because it sounds a lot like Romanian)

Edit: I should rather say Quebec French (minus the swearing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Evo.lve (Dec 15, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> I suppose if we count languages I speak even one word of, then Japanese, Chinese, probably Urdu and Twi as well.
> 
> I'll update if any more come to mind.



If that IS counted, then Japanese, Spanish, Italian, German, Cantonese, and probably Portuguese.


----------



## Blaze163 (Dec 15, 2010)

I have complete mastery of the English language, I could speak enough French to score with the hot exchange student when I was at school, I'm learning Japanese, albeit slowly and without any serious progress, and I swear in Al Bhed since it allows me to vent my frustration at work without anyone knowing what I'm saying.


----------



## rikuumi (Dec 15, 2010)

Finnish and English.
Finnish is my native.


----------



## playallday (Dec 15, 2010)

.


----------



## Presto99 (Dec 15, 2010)

I speak one. With a teeny bit of Spanish. But I'm also posting to say, "Tundra, you are a spammer."


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 15, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> I swear in Al Bhed since it allows me to vent my frustration at work without anyone knowing what I'm saying.


Vilg oui, Pmywa163


----------



## ZeWarrior (Dec 15, 2010)

English, Portuguese.


----------



## anaxs (Dec 15, 2010)

i got 3, english, spanish, and italian


----------



## Team_Subspace (Dec 16, 2010)

2 - english and learning spanish


----------



## mangaTom (Dec 16, 2010)

Aside from our native dialect here,I can speak two, Tagalog and English.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 17, 2010)

A bit of Romanian too, actually.


----------



## KuRensan (Dec 17, 2010)

Dutch, English and German

All I'm still learning German at school so I'm not really good ^^


----------



## Danny600kill (Dec 17, 2010)

English, basic Spanish, enough to help me in Spain and I can read/understand French, I can't really write it/ Speak it very well


----------



## CookiesMilk (Dec 17, 2010)

English and Chinese.. Trying to start learning Japanese on my own this holiday..


----------



## Y05h1 (Dec 17, 2010)

English, Finnish, Swedish, French, Spanish, Danish, some Italian, some Portuguese, and I'm going to start taking Japanese classes soon. So I know a few languages 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ironically enough, despite English being my third language, it's my strongest language...


----------



## naglaro00 (Dec 17, 2010)

2
Filipino and English


----------



## Fear Zoa (Dec 17, 2010)

Damn I suck....I only know English...


----------



## iFish (Dec 17, 2010)

English, French (somewhat), a little Hebrew.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Dec 17, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> English (roughly), French (somewhat), a little Hebrew.



Fixed.

For me, just English and a little bit of Spanish. Nothing else really.

Pretty fluent in bork bork bork though.


----------



## LocoRoco (Dec 17, 2010)

English,Australian(English)Croatian,Serbian,Macedonian,Russian and bit of Japanese


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 17, 2010)

English, and that's it.


----------



## Attila13 (Dec 17, 2010)

4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 for more info read my introduction... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Spoiler: Here...




For the full version READ! 
	







 Hungarian - my first language.





 Romanian - started to learn from when I was 3 years old.





/
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




/
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 English - started to learn from when I was 5 years old.





 Deutsch/German - started to learn from when I was 11 years old.


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 17, 2010)

English
French


----------



## Uthuriel (Dec 17, 2010)

German(Austrian) and English


----------



## cdanil (Dec 17, 2010)

German, English and of course Hungarian(Native)

Anyone knows where I could learn japanese on my own for free?Like a site or something.
I learned english mostly from games like Kotor and from the Harry Potter books(couldn't wait for the translation 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).


----------



## iFish (Dec 17, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey hey hey! My English has improved quite a lot since I joined here.


----------



## Law (Dec 17, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"uh, me am ifish. me am like apple. me buy stuff steve jobs makes."


(read it in a caveman voice, people.)


----------



## mameks (Dec 17, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> iFish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







[meaningful text here]


----------



## Sp1R1t (Dec 17, 2010)

greek,english and german


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 17, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> "uh, me am ifish. me am like apple. me buy stuff steve jobs makes."
> 
> 
> (read it in a caveman voice, people.)









Anyway...I do like looking at Latin phrases too; I'm usually able to see the basis for English words by thinking back to Latin or other languages.


----------



## dreamseller (Dec 17, 2010)

1. native - *Romanian*
2. almost native - *Russian*
3. *English*
4. *Turkish *not very well


----------



## signz (Dec 17, 2010)

Well, I speak fluent German (as it's my native one) and semi-fluent English (fluent in words, I think semi-fluent in speech, hardly have to do so, but did last year to borrow a netbook from my neighbour while my PC was dead).

I also know 1 sentence in French and 2 in Spanish.

French: Je ne sais pas (I don't know - if I remember correctly)
Spanish: No se (I don't know - yeah, I know...) and No hablo espanol (I don't speak Spanish - I think)


----------



## Arnold Schwarzen (Dec 17, 2010)

shiiiiiit not enough Koreans on these forums :\


----------



## PeregrinFig (Dec 17, 2010)

I natively speak English, and have a basic understanding of Spanish. I know most of the grammar, so Google Translator or a Spanish-English dictionary fills in the gaps.


----------



## ZeroTm (Dec 17, 2010)

German (fluent,native), and English (somewhat fluent).


----------



## Gaara. (Dec 17, 2010)

German (Fluent.)
French (Fluent/Native.)
English (Fluent/Native.)
Learning Russian. 


I'm going into Communications Research.


----------



## air2004 (Dec 17, 2010)

I speak english , but I also understand most ebonix LMAO


----------



## GundamXXX (Dec 18, 2010)

English Dutch and a mix of spanish/french/german

and ofcourse several sublagnuages like flemish and australian english and Drunk English (im very good at that)


----------



## Metalik (Dec 18, 2010)

Russian, Ukrainian and English


----------



## anonymourse (Dec 18, 2010)

English and tech.


----------



## DragorianSword (Dec 18, 2010)

Dutch, French, English and German


----------



## Ritsuki (Dec 18, 2010)

French, English, and a bit of Italian and German (I'm not very good at Italian/German, but I can have a basic conversation in this language)


----------



## DragorianSword (Dec 18, 2010)

Jasper07 said:
			
		

> I speak English, Dutch (and Belgiumish?), German, a tiny bit French, and I can translate Latin. Not that that comes in handy.
> I also tried simplified Chinese and Japanese once, but that didn't work out so well.



I think you mean Flemish not 'Belgiumish' lol
Flemisch is a dialect by the way but what they speak in Holland is also a dialect.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Dec 18, 2010)

anonymourse said:
			
		

> English and tech.


Tech? Language of technology or do you mean Czech?


----------



## iMasaru (Dec 18, 2010)

English, Urdu, Hindi, French, German. Trying to learn Spanish, Japanese and Maltese :3


----------



## SubliminalSegue (Dec 18, 2010)

English, with a little Japanese and French.


----------

